# [SOLVED] help in identifying a car



## computerNoob64 (Feb 16, 2009)

delete solved my own question


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: help in identifying a car*

The top car is an international scout.
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/International_Harvester_Scout

The bottom one is something more rare, I forget who makes it but Jay Leno has one he heavily modified.

FOUND IT!
Oldsmobile Toronado
http://www.jaylenosgarage.com/at-the-garage/hot-rods/1966-oldsmobile-toronado/


----------



## FreeNerd (Sep 16, 2009)

*Re: help in identifying a car*

Well that's a fine how do you do. He deleted the same minute I posted... will I never!


----------

